# Uber Pool will always get your rating Down



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

i have 0ver 11000 Uber rides ( yea i am gettibg the 1k bonus) 4.97 rating and over 5000 five stars, i noticed when i accept pool rides my rating goes down so i decided not to take any pool request anymore. they want a cheap ride in a luxury car to give us low rating that's amazing.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

They just envy you, that you can afford having a nice car and making all these crazy money! I had a girl in a pool last night. She got in first and got out last. Before she left she asked me if I would mind telling her how much I am making driving. So I showed her my app - I made $12.78 for that 3 legged pool ride and $130 for the 11 rides that I gave in 3h35m driving that night, including the quest and CTB money. She was so impressed, she was like wow, so much money! She said she would now try and rent a car to drive for Uber. I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...

Was I mean? Will she be disappointed?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When you haul trash around you get trashy ratings.



Taksomotor said:


> They just envy you, that you can afford having a nice car and making all these crazy money! I had a girl in a pool last night. She got in first and got out last. Before she left she asked me if I would mind telling her how much I am making driving. So I showed her my app - I made $12.78 for that 3 legged pool ride and $130 for the 11 rides that I gave in 3h35m driving that night, including the quest and CTB money. She was so impressed, she was like wow, so much money! She said she would now try and rent a car to drive for Uber. I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...
> 
> Was I mean? Will she be disappointed?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...


You must've really hated her.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> You must've really hated her.


No, she was actually pretty nice. But it was my last ride. I felt like being malicious. And she was so naive it was hard to resist being a asshole.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> They just envy you, that you can afford having a nice car and making all these crazy money! I had a girl in a pool last night. She got in first and got out last. Before she left she asked me if I would mind telling her how much I am making driving. So I showed her my app - I made $12.78 for that 3 legged pool ride and $130 for the 11 rides that I gave in 3h35m driving that night, including the quest and CTB money. She was so impressed, she was like wow, so much money! She said she would now try and rent a car to drive for Uber. I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...
> 
> Was I mean? Will she be disappointed?


It will be like premature ejaculation to her


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> They just envy you, that you can afford having a nice car and making all these crazy money! I had a girl in a pool last night. She got in first and got out last. Before she left she asked me if I would mind telling her how much I am making driving. So I showed her my app - I made $12.78 for that 3 legged pool ride and $130 for the 11 rides that I gave in 3h35m driving that night, including the quest and CTB money. She was so impressed, she was like wow, so much money! She said she would now try and rent a car to drive for Uber. I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...
> 
> Was I mean? Will she be disappointed?


LOL all the pools she can handle!



Juggalo9er said:


> It will be like premature ejaculation to her


more like none at all


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> They just envy you, that you can afford having a nice car and making all these crazy money! I had a girl in a pool last night. She got in first and got out last. Before she left she asked me if I would mind telling her how much I am making driving. So I showed her my app - I made $12.78 for that 3 legged pool ride and $130 for the 11 rides that I gave in 3h35m driving that night, including the quest and CTB money. She was so impressed, she was like wow, so much money! She said she would now try and rent a car to drive for Uber. I told her I recommended it greatly. It is a great job, you meet great people, you make tons of money, and it hardly even feels like working...
> 
> Was I mean? Will she be disappointed?


You need to get your head examined! We all are running OUR cars into the ground making them worthless, the pay is less than minimum wage, we have zero benefits, and both Uber AND Lyft are shady companies that should be banned nationwide by the Federal Government until they start paying a fair and livable wage!


----------

